# - Immortal - Taerar - Horde nimmt wieder auf



## Elegance (21. Februar 2007)

*Derzeit gesuchte Klassen:*

-----------------------
Alle Klassen werden Aufgestockt
-----------------------



*Was wir von euch erwarten:*

- Karahzan-Vorquest abgeschlossen oder Sie bald abschliessen
- Gruppentauglichkeit
- Wille/Ausdauer (bei neuen Bossen wipen ist geil ^^ Repkosten 4TW
- Kritikfähigkeit & ein gewisses Maß an Disziplin
- eine vernünftige Vorbereitung für die Raids (-> Tränke, Resi, etc.)
- Raid Tools wie CT Raid,  TS, etc. sind für Euch ebenfalls selbstverständlich
- Kontinuierliche Anmeldungen (klar kann man nicht immer, aber eine regelmäßige Teilnahme ermöglicht ein Einspielen mit der Gruppe, zügige Verbesserung der Ausrüstung und damit Vorrankommen)
- Beherrschen eurer Klasse inkl. Raid tauglicher Skillung (wir sind alle keine Profis, jedoch sollte schon jeder wissen was er tut und bereit sein sich weiter zu verbessern)
- In den Instanzen, in denen ihr mitgehen wollt, solltet ihr den Raid/Gilde verstärken und nicht nur mitlaufen. (Einstellung)



*Welche Infos sollten in jeder Bewerbung stehen?*

- Ingame Name
- Klasse / Skillung
- Erfahrung
- Eure Regelspielzeiten / "Verfügbarkeit"
- Ungefährer Ausrüstungstand
- Was ihr von "uns" bzw. eurer zukünftigen Gilde erwartet


*
Wir freuen uns stets über neue Bewerber, die unserer Gemeinschaft beitreten wollen. Dennoch solltest Du diesen Thread aufmerksam lesen, bevor Du Dich bewirbst.

Für und ist es wichtig, dass die Gemeinschaft und nicht die Jagd nach Epicitems zählt.
Zudem läuft jeder, der sich nicht engagiert in die Gemeinschaft einbringt, Gefahr, aus dieser ausgeschlossen zu werden.
Wir betrachten WoW als Spiel und wer sich nicht angemessen in die Gemeinschaft Immortal integrieren kann oder möchte, sollte sich die Bewerbung hier sparen.

Da unsere Gemeinschaft schon relativ groß ist, wäre es gut, wenn Du Dich bereits im Highlevelbereich befändest, ehe Du Dich bewirbst. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, musst Du damit rechnen, vorerst abgelehnt zu werden. Du kannst Dich natürlich später jederzeit wieder bewerben.

Wenn Du noch immer Interesse hast, in unsere Gilde zu kommen, dann bewirb Dich. Erstelle dazu bitte einen neuen Thread, der als Titel nur Deinen Ingame-Namen, Deine Klasse und Dein Level enthält. Beispiel: "Haudrauf, Level 52 Troll Krieger".

In dem BewerbungsThread solltest Du dann schreiben, warum Du in unsere Gilde möchtest, was Du von uns erwartest, in welchen Gilden Du bereits warst, wie du geskillt bist, usw.
Je schöner die Bewerbung, desto höher steigen Deine Chancen.  :-)*

_Gezeichnet:_
*Immortal*
http://www.gilde-immortal.de.vu


----------

